
Gravity – The Best Movie in “A While” - mkoble11
http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2013/10/gravity-the-best-movie-in-a-while.html
======
vonskippy
The hype on this movie is unbelievable. If it was a true science fiction
movie, perhaps suspending belief would be possible. Instead it's about current
technology, and basic orbital mechanics and simple physics. The number of
errors this movie had are horrific. The storyline is dull, the characters are
flat, the science (for all the claims that experts and astronauts were
employed) is atrocious. I wish I would have suspended by cash and not wasted
my money. Yeah for impressive CGI, now can I have my $9 bucks back?

My tinfoil hat guess - NASA's funding is so far in the dumps that anyone and
everyone associated with real space science is hyping this dish rag in an
effort to woo over the general public who are clueless about simple math and
physics in an effort to pump up NASA's visibility for better funding. Hope
it's worth selling out science to do so.

~~~
rcthompson
I don't think the movie had many scientific "errors" _per se_. Error implies
that they mad a mistake or didn't understand the science and got it wrong as a
result. But in this movie, most of the inaccuracies were intentional breaks
from reality, not unintentional mistakes.

------
jonny_eh
For a better rundown of the science in the movie (compared to the linked to
Ars piece that was just about the trailer), I recommend Phil Plait's review:
[http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astronomy/2013/10/04/ba_movie...](http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astronomy/2013/10/04/ba_movie_review_gravity.html)

------
malloreon
see it on the biggest and loudest screen in a 50 mile radius. 3d preferrable.

Don't watch any trailers, just see the movie. Trailers ruin movies.

~~~
Retric
Cool special effects and painfully bad physics hardly make a good movie IMO.
The cold equations is vary low budget but demonstrate you can make drama
without sacrificing much accuracy.

------
geuis
I saw this Friday night. It is only the 2nd movie after Avatar to do 3D right.
While it does not have the most complex plot, it's supremely solid and doesn't
deviate. The acting is _superb_ and the score is well done too.

Overall, the visuals in Gravity are stunning. Do see it in 3D if you can.

Moreover, the movie has gotten positive nods from astronauts that worked on
Hubble in regards to getting the details right.

------
devx
This movie made me think that in the future they should try to make movies as
optimized for VR as possible, and let you "be" in the main character's place
throughout the whole experience. That's also what will probably kill cinemas,
since you'll finally be able to get a better experience at home.

------
vvpan
So some dude liked "Gravity"? Good news.

------
crimcrom
Wow. Big spoiler in the first few comments of the article linked. Should I
still see the movie?

------
kitsune_
Awesome is an appropriate word to describe this film.

